# Allen Iverson Sleeve Bands For $Sale$



## adriel01 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Allen Iverson Armour/Sleeve Band For $Sale$*

Hi thier my name is Adriel Hammonds and I have Manufactured several replicas of the black sleeve tube armour that Iverson wears on his right arm while playing basketball its very easy to move your arm around in while playing basketball plus it looks really good if your a ShowTime Ball Player. If you have been looking all over for them stop searching I have them. They look and feel like the real thing. If you have any questions PLEASE feel free to email me at 

[email protected]

Email me if you would like to see a picture of the arm band and I will be happy to send one to you.
(One Size Fits All) Price: $10.00


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ill buy 500


----------

